# Perdomo Habano Gordo Corojo Cigar Review - Good non-Cuban



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These Perdomo Habanos are one of the cigars I look for when out with friends and don't have any of my personal stash with me. Nice earthy taste wit...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Habano Gordo Corojo Cigar Review - Good non-Cuban


----------

